# probleme powermac g5 2.7ghz



## pikuan (22 Mai 2012)

bonsoir,

je possede un powermac g5 2.7ghz,qui me cause de gros soucis.
Il demarre, boot sur la pomme et reste fige sur la pomme.
J'ai donc successivement essaye :avec la touche alt --> le dd est reconnu                                      
avec le mode target
en  mode verbose 
en zappant la pram 
en faisant reset de la vram.
Avec le dvd de leopard
A chaque fois la pomme s'affiche et le mac se bloque sur celle ci.

NB:le dd est neuf, le diagnostic Apple m'indique que tout est ok.
En mode verbose je reste bloque sur mac framework successfuly....DART enabled

merci pour vos suggestions​


----------



## KERRIA (25 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir

as tu tenté de reformater ton DD ?...
Sinon..es tu sur de ce DD ?

Bonne nuit


----------



## pikuan (26 Mai 2012)

bonjour Kerria,

J'ai suivi ton conseil , j'ai mis un autre DD (neuf), j'ai toujours le meme probleme.
j'ai utilisé d'autres ram aussi.idem
C'est desesperant !!!
bonne journée


----------



## KERRIA (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

As tu tenté la réinitialisation de la NVRAM ?  ( Commande+alt+O+F )..la suite si tu ne connais pas on pourra te renseigner..

As tu tenté la réinitialisation de la CM (débrancher la machine et actionner le petit inter sur la CM)

Au fait, ta machine est un refroidissement "Watercooling" ?...

Bon courage


----------



## pikuan (26 Mai 2012)

re,

j'ai tout esssayé...
Avec Leopard cela bloque au premieres lignes avec tiger j'ai un kernel panic !!!.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas un processeur qui est en rade...


----------



## KERRIA (26 Mai 2012)

BONSOIR

Effectivement, je le pense aussi....continuons à réfléchir ?.....


----------



## Invité (26 Mai 2012)

Ce modèle est particulièrement touché par les fuites du watercooling :mouais:


----------



## KERRIA (26 Mai 2012)

Eh oui..surtout un certain millésime dont je ne me souviens plus l'époque...d'où ma question première.....faut démonter et constater....


----------



## pikuan (26 Mai 2012)

C'est exact , beaucoup de soucis de fuites avec ce modele. A premiere vue il n'y a pas de traces, mais il faudrait que je le demonte, hors un mac ce n'est pas un pc .


----------



## Invité (26 Mai 2012)

Si tu as besoin du manuel, il suffit de demander


----------



## KERRIA (27 Mai 2012)

Non c'est pas un PC ....heureusement car beaucoup plus facile....


----------



## pikuan (27 Mai 2012)

bonjour,

C'est vrai que les tuto de demontage de powermac foisonnent sur le net.
Au premier abord il n'y as pas d'ecoulement ou de cristaux.
Je vais paufiner, dimanche tres occupant en perspective...(je n'irai pas me baigner)
Si je ne trouve rien de visible ---> devis de reparation.Cela vaut-il le coup ?
Bon dimanche à vous tous


----------



## KERRIA (1 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

D'abord une vérification simple à pratiquer, enlever le capot alu qui cache de systême de refroidissement et là regarder si fuite....les tubes et durites sont assez visibles pour se faire....
profite de cela pour dépoussiérer le radiateur...trop encrassé ça devient une source d'affolement des venitlos...


----------



## pikuan (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Apres demontage pas de traces de fuites, un peu de poussieres mais sans plus.
---> devis reparation.
Bon WE


----------



## KERRIA (2 Juin 2012)

la CM à tous les coups.....désolé...


----------

